
Was That Just a Gamma Ray Burst? - curtis
http://space.io9.com/was-that-just-a-gamma-ray-burst-1582373688
======
jloughry
This is a surprisingly in-depth article. Lots of detail about the sky-survey
systems that spotted it, the quick-response slewing space telescope that
swivels to look at discovered events, an untimely thunderstorm that
interrupted alerting functions at just the wrong moment, and the Twitter
messages in real-time of astronomers around the world. Bravo!

